

Scientists can't find evidence for damages by Online Film Piracy  - fpp
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1986299
No damages to the film industry in the U.S. could be proven - outside of the U.S. 7%, mainly because of delayed film releases
======
fpp
No damages to the film industry in the U.S. could be proven - outside of the
U.S. up to 7%, mainly for films for which the release is substantially
delayed.

"... By contrast, we do not see evidence of elevated sales displacement in US
box office revenue following the adoption of BitTorrent, and we suggest that
delayed legal availability of the content abroad may drive the losses to
piracy..."

